

Brace Yourself. Christmas is coming. - mariusandra
http://www.braceyourselfchristmasiscoming.com/

======
stphnclysmth
The gift suggestions need a bit of fine tuning. Body hair bleach, ping pong
paddles, and kitchen accessories are perhaps not advisable as gifts for the
women in your life.

